# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Ik ben 15kg afgevallen. Benieuwd hoe?

## Sandra1978

Ik ben Rachel Hulshof en in 2006 ben ik 15kg afgevallen met Slinc. Normaal eten, maar toch snel afvallen met 1kg per week. Ik ervaarde eten als 'levenslang'. Ik ben nu nog steeds op gewicht en heb 'rust in eten'. Ik vertel je alles over mijn eetstrijd en hoe ik balans heb gevonden. Laat me je inspireren en lees mijn hele verhaal van 0 tot 35 jaar. Lees hier verder...

----------

